# To the Organisers



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Many Thanks Guys* for setting up this inaugural show. I enjoyed the day. I met old friends, put faces to names and more importantly I came with 10 questions, 9 were answered thoroughly and so would have been the 10th but I forgot it ! Plus I didnt overspend my budget because of the generous offers.

Much appreciated and I am already saving for next years show :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

+1 had a great day myself.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Many thanks, spent a fortune but its all good. great day but even wearing a t shirt with my name no one said hello, teddy no mates, lol.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I enjoyed the day overall. 

Friendly people, not like the normal shows


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Well done to all involved in organizing waxstock :thumb: :thumb: Me and the wife had a great day... She kept my spending under control:lol::lol: Lets hope its bigger and better for next year....

Steve


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Yep, great day! Thanks again to all involved in putting the show on!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

enjoyed the whole day

yes things were a little limited but from small acorns...

some good offers on the day

met up with some old faces

at the end of the day it was is and is a car detailing show,,so dont know what some peeps expected
there were plenty of folk walking out with bags
bring on the new,bigger,improved 2013 show

:wave::wave::wave:well done to all who were involved,the demonstrators,the sales teams,the organisers :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

+1 Well run focused event. Probably over spent a bit though, now a proud owner of a Flex 14-2 150 and some Scholl Concept pads and compounds.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Had a good day, would of liked to of seen a few more cars but still had a pretty good time! 

Gonna get some pictures uploaded soon after I've done my bit


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Arrived at 8.30 and left at 3.30. Spent more than I intended but thoroughly enjoyed the day as did the wife. Did my homework on prices beforehand and got some pretty good deals. I was really keen to get info on Dr Leather products and must say they were most helpfull, so a big thank you to them.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree with op

Many many thanks to the organisers.

I bloody loved it


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Thought it was a great 1st show! Got some good advice, some good discounts and freebies! Even thought the food and drinks was better than most other car shows! My wife said there was only 1 major thing missing.........a ice cream van!


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

A lovely day was had by my girlfriend and I, thanks.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

thankyou very much for putting on such a great show, can't wait until next year :thumb:


----------



## piotrtdi (May 3, 2011)

Thank very much for such a wonderful event and the possibility to purchase in many stores in one place.
I think that everyone will be happy and the buyer and seller, as well as exhibiting their cars in the competition :thumb::argie::thumb::argie:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I attend lots of different events and learn something new at each i attend, i think is what the show was about today by what i have read , and i always have a list of questions when i go somewhere that there is people with knowledge in different area's than i have so good , logistically not the best position for Scottish members as trasport links to the location from up north not good , but hey you have to base it where it is best for businesses as well , may have attended if in more central location , and glad it went well as take's a lot of planning these events


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks to all the organisers and store holders for an enjoyable day out. 
Got all the items I went for and saved a few bob too, on the RRP and postage. 

See you again next year :wave:


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks to all invoved in the show
Had a good weekend over the moon to come third out of the 16 very nice cars there only lost out by .4 of a mark from runner up,must have missed a speck of dust ,got home dry at 10-30pm last night ,back to the muddy fields next weekend
Thanks again guys


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks to all who contributed to the show, was a great day out, even if it was a hell of a drive from South Wales!

Thanks to Dave KG for the fantastic masterclass!

Was surprised to see DodoJuice there selling at full retail! There was a £10 saving on a large pot of wax just by walking round the corner!

A bit of a write up of the show going in to the BMW Car Club Magazine - Straight Six in October, so members look out for it


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Big Thank You to One and all.

Great to see this off the ground rather than a forum meet up getting the manufacturers to get involved will have helped two fold.

One help to fund the project and two actually draw people in.

Think the balance of cars for the showdown was right, not too many to take up too much space as its not a car show but does show what taking pride in your car can do.

Shame not so many for the show and shine, would have gone in myself but the intended car had a knock and only back from bodyshop the saturday afternoon.

Would have appreciated more stands but a respectable spread.

Appreciated the Tool Bar, great idea i did not partake myself but did observe and DaveKG was great.

The crowd drawn to his demo's and talks was great.

Explaining and covering a good deal in laymans terms in a very concise and informative way... Well Done Sir...:thumb:

Good to See Autosmart in Attendance.... For although the bonnet demo's were informative they are more specialised needing machines for the work.

However Autosmart there with one in the metal complete car was able to demo to the public waxes and trim dressings etc as well as paint correction.

The fact they had another outside to demo non correction products such as engine bay wheels and interior will have helped a good deal of folk especially the newer people just stepping in or contemplating stepping into detailing or simply wanting there vehicle as clean as they can get it.

A good day and great to put some faces to names, was nice talking to non members also and offering advice etc.

Again a Big Big thank you to the organisers.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Great show could do with a few more signpost/banners while driving to the show. Not everyone has a Sat nav.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

cortinajim said:


> Thanks to all invoved in the show
> Had a good weekend over the moon to come third out of the 16 very nice cars there only lost out by .4 of a mark from runner up,must have missed a speck of dust ,got home dry at 10-30pm last night ,back to the muddy fields next weekend
> Thanks again guys


Well done Jim 0.4 of a Mark you will have the get mr Gray to make you one of hid nice Trailers:thumb: that will do the trick


----------



## gtmin (Aug 1, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Well done Jim 0.4 of a Mark you will have the get mr Gray to make you one of hid nice Trailers:thumb: that will do the trick


Intresting comment!


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for putting the show on really really want a 2013 please !!


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Well done Jim 0.4 of a Mark you will have the get mr Gray to make you one of hid nice Trailers:thumb: that will do the trick


No good in one of Mr Grays nice trailers Derek ,no body would see all my handy work on the motorways and by ways of Britain :driver: :driver:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

cortinajim said:


> No good in one of Mr Grays nice trailers Derek ,no body would see all my handy work on the motorways and by ways of Britain :driver: :driver:


Very good point Jim that would not be good:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I really enjoyed it and really can't put any negativety on a thing! The missus came along with me which I was dreading as I thought she would be grumbeling after half an hour, can't say I would have blamed her as you wouldn't catch me at something of the equivalant i.e make up convention :lol: but she wasn't and enjoyed it all as did I . 

My only slight critasim being the machine demo area where DaveKG was could have been a little bigger and had a few more test panels as it seemed very popular and I'm sure more people such as myself would have liked to have a whirl before buying a new machine (which I did anyway) :lol: But holding the Flex pe14 2 150 did make my mind up for me . 

I think if this carries on it will keep growing and expanding and for a first time thing I think 99% of people will agree it was a huge sucess :thumb:

All in all had a great time and will 100% be attending Waxstock 2013 or anyother similar DW event :thumb:

Stef :wave:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

well done and thanks to all involved


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

shaziman said:


> Thanks to all who contributed to the show, was a great day out, even if it was a hell of a drive from South Wales!
> 
> Thanks to Dave KG for the fantastic masterclass!
> 
> ...


We weren't manning our stand but the standard show offers would have been in force - 10% discount over 50 GBP, clay kits from 10 GBP, 'juice' kits from 34.95 GBP etc. So Dodo Juice stands do have promotions on and we even listen to cheeky offers, even if pj doesn't always approve them. However, it would be unethical for a manufacturer to use its position to undercut a reseller and we are always happy for a customer if they find one of our products cheaper on a neighbouring stand. But 55g of clay and 500ml of dedicated clay lube for a tenner? It would take some doing...


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Lupostef said:


> My only slight critasim being the machine demo area where DaveKG could have been a little bigger
> 
> Stef :wave:


I can't believe you said that :lol::lol::lol::thumb:


----------

